# javafx 4 Gewinnt problem bitte hilfe !!!! :(



## bangaluu (8. Jan 2019)

Hey leute ich hab folgendes problem.

Ich habe 4 gewinnt mithilfe von javafx (Scene builder) versucht zu programmieren.
Ich habe eine Modell-,Controller- und main klasse erstellt sowie eine view-fxml mit dem scene builder erstellt, jedoch erkennt das programm nicht wenn ich mit der maus auf die einzelnen panZelle klicke.

Model Klasse

```
package application;

public class Model {
   
    private char gitter [][] = null;
    private int Zahl = 0;
   
    public Model() {
        gitter = new char [6][7];
       
        // i=Zeile k=Spalte
        for(int i=0; i<6; i++) {
            for(int k=0; k<7; k++) {
                gitter [i][k] = ' ';
            }
        }
    }
       
        public void Zug(int i, int k) {
            if(Zahl%2==0) {
            gitter[i][k] = 'X';
            }
            else {
                gitter[i][k]= 'O';
            }
            Zahl++;
        }

       
        public char getZelle(int i, int k) {
            return gitter[i][k];
        }
       
       
        public boolean gewinnErmitteln(int i, int k) {
            boolean gewonnen = false;
            int summe1 = 0;
            int summe2 = 0;
            int summe3 = 0;
            int summe4 = 0;
            int o = k;
           
            //senkrecht nach oben
            if(Zahl%2==1) {
            for(int a=i; a<6; a++) {
                if(gitter[a][k] == 'X') {       
                    summe1++;
                }
                if(summe1 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[a][k] == 'O' || gitter[a][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
            }
            //senkrecht nach unten
            for(int a=i-1; a>=0; a--) {
                if(gitter[a][k] == 'X') {
                    summe1++;
                }
                if(summe1 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[a][k] == 'O' || gitter[a][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
            }

       
           
            //waagerecht nach rechts
            for(int b=k; b<7; b++) {
                if(gitter[i][b] == 'X') {
                    summe2++;
                }
                if(summe2 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[i][b] == 'O' || gitter[i][b] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
               
                }
            //waagerecht nach links
            for(int b=k-1; b>=0; b--) {
                if(gitter[i][b] == 'X') {
                    summe2++;
                }
                if(summe2 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[i][b] == 'O' || gitter[i][b] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                   
                }

            k = o;
            System.out.println(k + " oben rechts");
            //diagonal ermitteln rechts oben
            for(int c=i; c<6; c++) {
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'X') {
                    summe3++;
                    System.out.println("rechts oben" +summe3);
                    }
                if(summe3 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'O' || gitter[c][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                k++;
                if(k==7) {
                    break;
               
                }   
            }
            k = o;
            System.out.println(k + " unten links");
            //diagonal ermitteln links unten
            for(int c=i-1; c>-1; c--) {
                if(k>0) {
                    k--;
                }
                else {
                    break;
                }
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'X') {
                    summe3++;
                    System.out.println("links unten" + summe3);
                }
                if(summe3 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
               
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'O' || gitter[c][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }   
                    }   
            k=o;
            System.out.println(k + " oben links");
            //diagonal ermitteln links oben
            for (int d=i; d<6; d++) {

                if(gitter[d][k] == 'X') {
                    summe4++;
                }
                if(summe4 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
                if(gitter[d][k] == 'O' || gitter[d][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                k--;
                if(k==-1) {
                    break;
                }
            }
            k=o;
            //diagonal ermitteln rechts unten
            for (int d=i-1; d>-1; d--) {
                if(gitter[d][k+1] == 'X') {
                    summe4++;
                    System.out.println(summe4 + " rechts unten");
                }
                if(summe4 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
           
            if(gitter[d][k+1] == 'O' || gitter[d][k+1] == ' ') {
                break;
            }

            k++;
            if(k==7) {
                break;
            }
            }
            System.out.println(summe1);
            System.out.println(summe2);
            System.out.println(summe3);
            System.out.println(summe4);
            }
            else {           
                for(int a=i; a<6; a++) {
                    if(gitter[a][k] == 'O') {       
                    summe1++;
                    }
                if(summe1 >= 4) {
                gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[a][k] == 'X' || gitter[a][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
            }
            //senkrecht nach unten
            for(int a=i-1; a>=0; a--) {
                if(gitter[a][k] == 'O') {
                    summe1++;
                }
                if(summe1 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[a][k] == 'X' || gitter[a][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
            }

       
           
            //waagerecht nach rechts
            for(int b=k; b<7; b++) {
                if(gitter[i][b] == 'O') {
                    summe2++;
                }
                if(summe2 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[i][b] == 'X' || gitter[i][b] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
               
                }
            //waagerecht nach links
            for(int b=k-1; b>=0; b--) {
                if(gitter[i][b] == 'O') {
                    summe2++;
                }
                if(summe2 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }

                if(gitter[i][b] == 'X' || gitter[i][b] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                   
                }

            k = o;
            System.out.println(k + " oben rechts");
            //diagonal ermitteln rechts oben
            for(int c=i; c<6; c++) {
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'O') {
                    summe3++;
                    System.out.println("rechts oben" +summe3);
                    }
                if(summe3 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'X' || gitter[c][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                k++;
                if(k==7) {
                    break;
               
                }   
            }
            k = o;
            System.out.println(k + " unten links");
            //diagonal ermitteln links unten
            for(int c=i-1; c>-1; c--) {
                if(k>0) {
                    k--;
                }
                else {
                    break;
                }
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'O') {
                    summe3++;
                    System.out.println("links unten" + summe3);
                }
                if(summe3 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
               
                if(gitter[c][k] == 'X' || gitter[c][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }   
                    }   
            k=o;
            System.out.println(k + " oben links");
            //diagonal ermitteln links oben
            for (int d=i; d<6; d++) {

                if(gitter[d][k] == 'O') {
                    summe4++;
                }
                if(summe4 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
                if(gitter[d][k] == 'X' || gitter[d][k] == ' ') {
                    break;
                }
                k--;
                if(k==-1) {
                    break;
                }
            }
            k=o;
            //diagonal ermitteln rechts unten
            for (int d=i-1; d>-1; d--) {
                if(gitter[d][k+1] == 'O') {
                    summe4++;
                    System.out.println(summe4 + " rechts unten");
                }
                if(summe4 >= 4) {
                    gewonnen = true;
                }
           
            if(gitter[d][k+1] == 'X' || gitter[d][k+1] == ' ') {
                break;
            }

            k++;
            if(k==7) {
                break;
            }
            }
            System.out.println(summe1);
            System.out.println(summe2);
            System.out.println(summe3);
            System.out.println(summe4);
            }
           
            return gewonnen;
        }
       
        public void visualisieren() {
            System.out.println("--------------------------");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[5][0] + "|" + gitter[5][1] + "|" + gitter[5][2] + "|" + gitter[5][3] + "|" + gitter[5][4] + "|" + gitter[5][5] + "|" + gitter[5][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[4][0] + "|" + gitter[4][1] + "|" + gitter[4][2] + "|" + gitter[4][3] + "|" + gitter[4][4] + "|" + gitter[4][5] + "|" + gitter[4][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[3][0] + "|" + gitter[3][1] + "|" + gitter[3][2] + "|" + gitter[3][3] + "|" + gitter[3][4] + "|" + gitter[3][5] + "|" + gitter[3][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[2][0] + "|" + gitter[2][1] + "|" + gitter[2][2] + "|" + gitter[2][3] + "|" + gitter[2][4] + "|" + gitter[2][5] + "|" + gitter[2][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[1][0] + "|" + gitter[1][1] + "|" + gitter[1][2] + "|" + gitter[1][3] + "|" + gitter[1][4] + "|" + gitter[1][5] + "|" + gitter[1][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("|" + gitter[0][0] + "|" + gitter[0][1] + "|" + gitter[0][2] + "|" + gitter[0][3] + "|" + gitter[0][4] + "|" + gitter[0][5] + "|" + gitter[0][6] + "|");
            System.out.println("--------------------------");
        }


}
```
Controller Klasse

```
package application;

import java.net.URL;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;

import javafx.fxml.FXML;
import javafx.fxml.Initializable;
import javafx.scene.Node;
import javafx.scene.input.MouseEvent;
import javafx.scene.layout.GridPane;
import javafx.scene.layout.Pane;
import javafx.scene.paint.Color;
import javafx.scene.text.Font;
import javafx.scene.text.Text;

public class controller implements Initializable {
   
    @FXML
    GridPane gridPaneGitter;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle00;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle01;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle02;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle03;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle04;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle05;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle06;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle10;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle11;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle12;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle13;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle14;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle15;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle16;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle20;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle21;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle22;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle23;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle24;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle25;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle26;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle30;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle31;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle32;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle33;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle34;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle35;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle36;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle40;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle41;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle42;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle43;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle44;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle45;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle46;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle50;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle51;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle52;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle53;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle54;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle55;
   
    @FXML
    Pane paneZelle56;
   
    @FXML
    Text Text;
   
    private Model dasSpiel = null;
    private int Zahl = 0;
    private void gitterAktualisierung(int i, int k) {
    //    for(int i=0;i<5; i++) {
    //        for(int k=0; k<6; k++) {
                Pane paneZelle = (Pane) gridPaneGitter.lookup("#paneZelle" + i + k);
               
                char c = dasSpiel.getZelle(i,k);
               
                if(paneZelle.getChildren().isEmpty() && c != ' ' ) {
                    if(Zahl%2==0) {
                        Text text = new Text();
                        text.setText("X");
                        Font font = new Font(50);
                        text.setFont(font);
                        text.setFill(Color.BLUE);
                        text.setX(25);
                        text.setY(60);
                        paneZelle.getChildren().add(text);
                    }
                    else {
                        Text text = new Text();
                        text.setText("O");
                        Font font = new Font(50);
                        text.setFont(font);
                        text.setFill(Color.RED);
                        text.setX(25);
                        text.setY(60);
                        paneZelle.getChildren().add(text);
                    }
                }
                if(dasSpiel.gewinnErmitteln(i,k)) {
                    Text.setText("Gewonnen!");
                }
                   
            //    }
        //        }
       
           
           
       
       
    }

   
       
   

   
    @Override
    public void initialize(URL url, ResourceBundle rb) {
        Text.setVisible(false);
        dasSpiel = new Model();
       
        paneZelle00.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle01.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle02.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle03.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle04.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle05.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle06.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle10.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle11.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle12.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle13.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle14.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle15.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle16.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle20.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle21.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle22.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle23.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle24.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle25.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle26.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle30.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle31.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle32.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle33.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle34.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle35.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle36.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle40.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle41.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle42.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle43.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle44.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle45.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle46.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle50.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle51.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle52.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle53.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle54.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle55.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
        paneZelle56.setOnMouseClicked(this::handlePaneZelle);
       
       
       

    }
    public void handlePaneZelle(MouseEvent event) {
        Node zelle = (Node) event.getSource();
        String fxId = zelle.getId();
        int length = fxId.length();
        int k = Integer.parseInt(fxId.substring(length -1, length ));
        int i = Integer.parseInt(fxId.substring(length -2, length -1));
        dasSpiel.Zug(i, k);
        gitterAktualisierung(i,k);
        Zahl++;
    }
}
```
View FXML

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<?import javafx.scene.layout.AnchorPane?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.ColumnConstraints?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.GridPane?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.Pane?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.RowConstraints?>
<?import javafx.scene.text.Font?>
<?import javafx.scene.text.Text?>

<AnchorPane maxHeight="-Infinity" maxWidth="-Infinity" minHeight="-Infinity" minWidth="-Infinity" prefHeight="400.0" prefWidth="600.0" xmlns="http://javafx.com/javafx/8.0.171" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml/1">
   <children>
      <GridPane fx:id="gridPaneGitter" gridLinesVisible="true" layoutX="54.0" layoutY="47.0" prefHeight="285.0" prefWidth="492.0">
         <columnConstraints>
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
            <ColumnConstraints hgrow="SOMETIMES" minWidth="10.0" prefWidth="100.0" />
         </columnConstraints>
         <rowConstraints>
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
            <RowConstraints minHeight="10.0" prefHeight="30.0" vgrow="SOMETIMES" />
         </rowConstraints>
         <children>
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle00" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle01" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle02" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle03" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle04" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle05" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle06" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" GridPane.rowIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle10" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle11" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle12" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle14" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle15" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle16" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle20" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle21" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle22" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle23" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle24" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle25" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle26" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" GridPane.rowIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle30" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle31" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle32" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle33" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle34" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle35" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle36" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" GridPane.rowIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle40" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle41" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle42" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle43" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle44" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle45" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle46" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" GridPane.rowIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle50" layoutX="100.0" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle51" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="1" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle52" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="2" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle53" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle54" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="4" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle55" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="5" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle56" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="6" />
            <Pane fx:id="paneZelle13" prefHeight="200.0" prefWidth="200.0" GridPane.columnIndex="3" GridPane.rowIndex="4" />
         </children>
      </GridPane>
      <Text fx:id="Text" fill="RED" layoutX="154.0" layoutY="379.0" strokeType="OUTSIDE" strokeWidth="0.0" text="Gewonnen" wrappingWidth="291.359375">
         <font>
            <Font size="44.0" />
         </font>
      </Text>
   </children>
</AnchorPane>
```
Danke im vorraus


----------



## mihe7 (9. Jan 2019)

Entfernt: wurde hier https://www.java-forum.org/thema/javafx-scene-builder-problem.183705/#post-1171839 schon beantwortet...


----------

